# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Museume Arti Online

## Julie

Duke kerkuar online, gjeta nje faqe shume te bukur kur mund te gjeni shume informacione mbi artin figurativ. 
Duke filluar qe nga piktoret me te medhenj te te gjitha koherave deri ne shpjegimet ne detaje te puneve te tyre.

http://www.artrenewal.org/index.html

Shikim te kendeshem



P.S Kush ka faqe te tjera mund ti postoni ketu, por ju lutem vetem "FINE ART"

----------


## Gunnar

faqe te tilla ka shume pasi cdo museum ka faqen e tij ne web sic eshte

www.nga.gov 

qe eshte e USA po qe ne te njejten menyre e kane edhe shume shtete te tjera. Megjithese koleksionet me te pasura i kane shtete evropiane si Spanja, Italia, Franca dhe Gjermania
Gjithsesi po kontribuoj edhe une me disa faqe te tjera qe i kam vizituar shpesh vete

www.artcyclopedia.com

www.the-athenaeum.org

P.S. shpresoj ti jem permbajtur ketij restriction "Fine Arts"

----------

